# A Tip Strategy That Works & Works Great?



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Over the past 4 weekends I have employed a great strategy that's consistently bringing me over $100 in tips Friday and Saturday nights.

1. Make sure your car smells great - every passenger remarks how great my car smells compared to other Uber/Lyft cars. I used to use one of those Frebreeze car clips and never gotten a compliment and rarely received tips. Now I put 4 drops of Abundance essential oil on a cotton ball and put it in a vent. Lasts about two weeks.

2. Put a $5 in your cup holder or tip jar so the pax can see it. When people ask if I have change for a $20 I tell them all I have is this $5, easy $15 tip. Once the $5 is gone it's mostly $10's & $20's. In the photo below are my tips from Friday & Saturday night. $140 total take, one pax tipped me $35 on a $32 round trip ride.









Last weekend $120, the weekend before that $100, and the first weekend I started with the essential oil and tips visible I made $110 in tips.

I can't say for sure its the Abundance essential oil my niece gave me or it's the staging of the tip, or a combination of both, but whatever it is, it's working and pax love the way the car smells. If this continues to happen you can bet your behind I'll be investing the $49 for another bottle of oil when this one runs out.

I've staged tips before, but have never seen the amounts I've received over the past four weeks. Even Lyft pax are tipping better via the app. A majority have tipped over half the cost of the ride. Tonight my lone Lyft pax tipped $8.14 on a $10 ride, an Uber pax tipped $7.00 on a $4.37 ride.

Are pax attitude about tipping changing? Is there something to these essential oils? Is it the staged tip in the cup? Something has changed and it's not my attitude or my driving, or maybe it's just a 4 week fluke. The superstitious person in me is coming out, so I'm not changing a thing and hope this continues.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> Over the past 4 weekends I have employed a great strategy that's consistently bringing me over $100 in tips Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> 1. Make sure your car smells great - every passenger remarks how great my car smells compared to other Uber/Lyft cars. I used to use one of those Frebreeze car clips and never gotten a compliment and rarely received tips. No I put 4 drops of Abundance essential oil on a cotton ball and put it in a vent. Lasts about two weeks.
> 
> ...


You left out the main factor.

YOU!

You are becoming a polished professional.

No amount of Uber advertising and market flooding can replace YOU.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Beur said:


> Over the past 4 weekends I have employed a great strategy that's consistently bringing me over $100 in tips Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> 1. Make sure your car smells great - every passenger remarks how great my car smells compared to other Uber/Lyft cars. I used to use one of those Frebreeze car clips and never gotten a compliment and rarely received tips. Now I put 4 drops of Abundance essential oil on a cotton ball and put it in a vent. Lasts about two weeks.
> 
> ...


The essential oil is a good factor in helping you receive these tips. The rest is you, the cats situation, also the tip jar.

It depends on the smell though. So is it Lavender, Rose, Citrus smell??


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Beur said:


> Over the past 4 weekends I have employed a great strategy that's consistently bringing me over $100 in tips Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> 1. Make sure your car smells great - every passenger remarks how great my car smells compared to other Uber/Lyft cars. I used to use one of those Frebreeze car clips and never gotten a compliment and rarely received tips. Now I put 4 drops of Abundance essential oil on a cotton ball and put it in a vent. Lasts about two weeks.
> 
> ...


I agree that pax love a nice smelling car.I use a combination of trees and febreeze clip ons and still get pretty good tips


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Santa said:


> The essential oil is a good factor in helping you receive these tips. The rest is you, the cats situation, also the tip jar.
> 
> It depends on the smell though. So is it Lavender, Rose, Citrus smell??


It's a blend named abundance. More of a woodsy earthy smell.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> I agree that pax love a nice smelling car.I use a combination of trees and febreeze clip ons and still get pretty good tips


I've done away with chemical airfresheners, hell all products with harmful chemicals since my cancer fight.

Google Frebreeze and cancer and respiratory issues. You'll never use it again


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Beur said:


> I've done away with chemical airfresheners, hell all products with harmful chemicals since my cancer fight.
> 
> Google Frebreeze and cancer and respiratory issues. You'll never use it again


"Everything"causes cancer...


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> "Everything"causes cancer...


No everything doesn't, but you stay with that ignorant thought process.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Beur said:


> No everything doesn't, but you stay with that ignorant thought process.


Just because I responded to your comment does not give you the right to insult me.jerk


----------



## WorkHardPlayHard (Jun 14, 2016)

He's right. Not everything causes cancer. Just that there are a lot of processed and chemically altered items/foods/beauty products/ toiletries etc. to sustain the already overpopulated capitalist world.

It is our choice to give in and keep using harmful things, or try reducing our and our families' chance of getting cancer.
Personally, I'd rather reduce it as much as possible instead of doing nothing and regretting it.
At least I know that I have done my best to reduce the chance. 
Just my 2 cents.
Too serious?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Obviously I didn't mean everything.Its called sarcasm.The point I was trying to make is that you can't live in fear cos if it's going to happen it's going to happen smh


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Beur said:


> It's a blend named abundance. More of a woodsy earthy smell.


Have a link for that. ?

I get the name, but between companies the blends can be different.

I like Young Living essential oils the best. more pure cause they don't use heat in there processing.

Maybe I'll try Frankinsense and Myrrh.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Obviously I didn't mean everything.Its called sarcasm.The point I was trying to make is that you can't live in fear cos if it's going to happen it's going to happen smh


It's not fear. It is educating ones self to make better choices.

Now if you knew that Floride was a key ingredient in the Nazi death camps would you still buy tooth paste that has it in it ?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Have a link for that. ?
> 
> I get the name, but between companies the blends can be different.
> 
> ...


It's young living, it what my niece sells.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

wfocustoms said:


> They have it on amazon, free prime shipping $36.99 a bottle
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015ZD7F4/?tag=ubne0c-20


Young Living doesn't sell on Amazon, likely a knock off put into their bottle.


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

Beur said:


> Young Living doesn't sell on Amazon, likely a knock off put into their bottle.


my bad i read their website after you said that and they are not supposed to sell on amazon, i deleted my post


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

wfocustoms said:


> my bad i read their website after you said that and they are not supposed to sell on amazon, i deleted my post


No bad taken. My niece is really educating me on oils, so much so she convinced me to buy one of their kits.

You'd be surprised how many people are into oils, when they ask what fragrance I'm using and I tell them an essential oil, it really starts the conversation. Hell I might even be able to earn some side money too.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Beur said:


> I've done away with chemical airfresheners, hell all products with harmful chemicals since my cancer fight.
> 
> Google Frebreeze and cancer and respiratory issues. You'll never use it again





luvgurl22 said:


> Just because I responded to your comment does not give you the right to insult me.jerk


Luvgurl22, your flippant, everything causes cancer remark came directly after Beur's post mentioning his fight with cancer. He calls you out for it in a relatively gentle manner and you call him a jerk? Your insensitivity is astounding!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Luvgurl22, your flippant, everything causes cancer remark came directly after Beur's post mentioning his fight with cancer. He calls you out for it in a relatively gentle manner and you call him a jerk? Your insensitivity is astounding!


Really don't care about this topic anymore so keep it moving


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Beur said:


> Over the past 4 weekends I have employed a great strategy that's consistently bringing me over $100 in tips Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> 1. Make sure your car smells great - every passenger remarks how great my car smells compared to other Uber/Lyft cars. I used to use one of those Frebreeze car clips and never gotten a compliment and rarely received tips. Now I put 4 drops of Abundance essential oil on a cotton ball and put it in a vent. Lasts about two weeks.
> 
> ...


Is your niece exclusive only to "young living?" Or does she know if those amazon products work too. Seems like they are the same price but amazon has 2-day shipping


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

dizie said:


> Is your niece exclusive only to "young living?" Or does she know if those amazon products work too. Seems like they are the same price but amazon has 2-day shipping


She exclusively Young Living. I joined as well, making a nice bit of side money while driving.


----------



## Nelsona1972 (Sep 15, 2016)

How did we get off subject so fast? Everyone so sensitive...man! Anyhow, I get tips all the time, clean car, good conversation( or not) and professional service, no rocket scientist!


----------



## MiichelleErin (Sep 23, 2016)

I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:

"Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber’s platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
I will see you shortly!"


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

MiichelleErin said:


> I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:
> 
> "Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber's platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> I will see you shortly!"


Don't do it, pax don't care. With all those special requests you must be a new driver. You don't make enough money to supply water, mints, etc.


----------



## GreyPaws (Oct 2, 2016)

Sigh... let me guess, this oil is sold through a multi level marketing (MLM) company. You can't belive how well you are doing, it is almost effortless. You are thinking about doing the oil thing full time since you now make more money selling oil than you did driving. Oh and when you combine the "abundance" with "clothes off" all the pax wan't to get down in the back seat after tipping you 300 percent of the fare.

The term "snake oil salesman" could not possibly be more appropriate than it is now. Baffles my mind that a person offering water at less than $0.08 - $0.10 per bottle ($2.29 for a 24 pack of vons brand 20oz bottles, gets even cheaper with coupons Just4u pricing) gets told it's a waste of money, but this oil stuff doesn't even raise an eyebrow. 

Having a staged tip is decent advice, but saying you don't have change for a $20, by saying all you have is the staged tip $5, will get you a $15 tip 1/100 times, and a $0 tip the other 99. I also don't like the idea of having cash sitting in a cup holder, or anything else easily snatchable from the top. Cabin cams are a must if you're planning on doing that. 

I would also recommend removing the specific dollar amounts from your post, unless you actually report every penny of your tips and pay appropriate taxes, if you don't, a post like that can be used as an "example" of your typical tips, and the numbers can be used to estimate what you "under reported." Might be expensive if applied to the life of your uber partner account.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have, over time, developed a script also.
In my marketplace Uber has only been around for a few months. So, I hear the question "How do you like driving for Uber?" a lot. I usually say something like, "It's fun, and I like the people I meet, but I'm probably going to quit in the next couple of weeks." Then I get a surprized "Why?" and I tell them that "for some reason people don't tip. They'll pay three times the amount for a cab ride, and tip him - but won't throw me a couple of bux to cover gas." 
Then I look at them with sincerity and say, "People tip their waitress, their bartender, their hair dresser or barber ... but not me? I wonder why."
It often opens a conversation and I get comments like "I thought we weren't allowed to tip" This script has tripled my tips in the first week I did it. 

Also, my rule for rating pax is following:
If they tip, five star.
If they don't tip, and for some reason we didn't have the "tip conversation" I rate four stars.
If they don't tip, and we DID have the "tip conversation" - three stars. 

I got a trip request from a 4.55 rated pax. I was touching the screen when it came it, so it accepted. I thought ... "Damn, well, it's close so I'll check it out." Rolled up and a very nice looking young lady got in. I haddent started the trip yet and I just told her that "I don't usually accept riders with such a low rating - what happened?" She didn't know anything about it so I showed her the rating and said that may drivers won't pick up a low rating. I asked her if she tipped her driver, and she said she never tipped - anybody. 
When we got to the destination she said thanks and jumped out.
She was my FIRST one star.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

MiichelleErin said:


> I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:
> 
> "Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber's platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> I will see you shortly!"


Way too long


----------



## baldmonkey (Jul 16, 2015)

Beur said:


> Over the past 4 weekends I have employed a great strategy that's consistently bringing me over $100 in tips Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> 1. Make sure your car smells great - every passenger remarks how great my car smells compared to other Uber/Lyft cars. I used to use one of those Frebreeze car clips and never gotten a compliment and rarely received tips. Now I put 4 drops of Abundance essential oil on a cotton ball and put it in a vent. Lasts about two weeks.
> 
> ...


My BS meter is running wild on this one. Unless your driving black or SUV you are not getting those tips. Probably just selling the oil and hoping this drives a few sales. Even then people that buck the tipping trend are providing something intagible, like they are a standup comedian who is making them laugh the whole time, or just a great talker. The parlor tricks you are playing is only likely to double what a normal driver makes in tips on any given night, so maybe 20-30. Notice the product placement next to the money, the downplaying of similar competition, and the idea to rebuy when its over... Sales call all day


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Obviously I didn't mean everything.Its called sarcasm.The point I was trying to make is that you can't live in fear cos if it's going to happen it's going to happen smh


I understood what you were going for!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Beur said:


> Over the past 4 weekends I have employed a great strategy that's consistently bringing me over $100 in tips Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> 1. Make sure your car smells great - every passenger remarks how great my car smells compared to other Uber/Lyft cars. I used to use one of those Frebreeze car clips and never gotten a compliment and rarely received tips. Now I put 4 drops of Abundance essential oil on a cotton ball and put it in a vent. Lasts about two weeks.
> 
> ...


"abundance" is the scent, brand name etc??? Please clarify. Thank You!


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's not fear. It is educating ones self to make better choices.
> 
> Now if you knew that Floride was a key ingredient in the Nazi death camps would you still buy tooth paste that has it in it ?


Yes cause I'm not an idiot. Dosage is the key...


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

OK, I know this is an old thread but I made my own abundance by mixing a drop or two of all the oils in it's mixture. I put it on two cotton pads and put them underneath the two front seats. Drove a short morning and a little after breakfast. Didn't do anything I don't normally do. I load their luggage, etc. No visible aux cables or phone chargers or water etc. I didn't realize until 7pm when I looked at my tips how it went. 2nd rider was new to Uber and she gave me a cash tip. Below is my morning.

top to bottom 3, 5, 5, 5, and 10. 100% is not the norm in my market. Tourists tip, locals only tip if they lived elsewhere first.
Will see tomorrow if it was fluke.

No tip cup either, seems like pandering to me. I do get tips but not from every customer, until today.


----------

